# another squirrel!



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I wasn't having to good of a night I had missed two squirrels easy shots and hadn't seen any more so write as it was getting dark I decided to head to the truck well as I'm walking back I here crashing and this fat female squirrel comes down this branch at 15 yards and just looks at me I let a led slug pop her in the head and she drops ! Man my night got so much better.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... when the challenge does not go our way, we tend to get down. But then one good shot, and we pop back up! Good shooting, and way to stay with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting! Nice squirrel.

SMS


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Great shot. I myself had a couple missed squirrels this weekend as well.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! :king:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting, I like your natural too.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting mate.

Being an Aussie, I have never ever eaten Squirrel; BUT I'd expect it to have gamy taste, which I generally love.

Therefore, next time I am in the U.S.A. (season or not, and will NOT get caught); I most definitely will try one, AND on of the recipes seen on here.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool! My favorite animal to hunt with my bow. My goal this season is to get one with my s.s., too!

Good shootin


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

dude!, I cannot catch a squirrel. I had many opportunities before but as soon as I was told they were edible I cannot seem to get a shot. I wasted at least 10 .45 lead balls on one the last outings alone! oh well, the good Lord knows better what to do with them


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

dang old fart typo's try ONE of the recipes seen here.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

natureboy922 said:


> Well I wasn't having to good of a night I had missed two squirrels easy shots and hadn't seen any more so write as it was getting dark I decided to head to the truck well as I'm walking back I here crashing and this fat female squirrel comes down this branch at 15 yards and just looks at me I let a led slug pop her in the head and she drops ! Man my night got so much better.


Hey mate, good shooting there, how are you gonna cook it? 

What band set are you using, Gold's Gym?

Thank you.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes they are golds gyms Fri it with gravy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting for sure. That picture is what slingshot hunting is all about to me. A delicious meal provided for pennies with completely homemade equipment, very well done. Those gold gyms bands are pretty dang snappy I have experimented a bit with them and they are not half bad at all.

What is the pocket knife? Old slip joint pocket knives are something else I really like. LOL


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr. AugustWest, natureboy, and all the others,

Unfortunately it appears yet again that i have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

Therefore consider your posts "liked" okay all.

With regards to Golds Gym bands, OldSpookASA banded one of the Naturals he sent me so kindly with Golds Gym blue bands.

I am not sure of the width, but very wide; neither sure of any taper.

All I know for certain is with a 7 inch length, just the same as all my pother rigs.
That as far as ballistics go; it is dang near as fast as the latex, or the TBG.
Also for just a slightly greater stretch, to strike exactly the same point of impact.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I 100% agree with you August.

Hey what ammo did you use for that squirrel?

Thanks!

SMS


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

50 cal lead ball


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, I am kinda suprised the bands that were used can shoot that heavy of ammo fast enough.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

give them a try SMS you might be surprised.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

August West said:


> give them a try SMS you might be surprised.


 Alright ill give them a try if i can find out where to buy them.. Have you tried them before August?

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I have not bad at all, they sell them in the exercise section of walmart be sure to get the green extra heavy ones.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay thanks man!

I did not even know my walmart carried exercise bands.

SMS


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

They are really snappy, this is m hunting set up, 20mm straight cut to 25cm long for my half butterfly, shooting 1/2 inch steel.

Give it a try, you will be surprise.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Lovely nice thick slingshot there Emitto.

Very similar to a natural kubys from the Czech Republic sent me as a gift along with a purchase I made from him.

Cheers Allan


----------

